# Halloumi Cheese and Veggie Skewers



## xray (Jul 2, 2020)

Did a simple and quick meal of Halloumi cheese and veggie skewers last night. For those who don’t know, Halloumi cheese is a high melting point cheese that can be grilled, fried, griddled etc etc. It’s very good heated,  I would describe it as a more intense, flavorful and saltier version of mozzarella.

Decided to skewer some last night. Mushrooms, red onions, bell peppers were marinated in roasted red pepper Italian dressing (store bought because I don’t want to use up that much vinegar and EVOO). Skewered with halloumi and marinated artichokes as well.







Grilled turning often






Close up, cheese retains its shape.






These were a good and thoughtless meal. It’s all the wife and I had and we were stuffed. The Halloumi is wonderful grilled although it can be pricey at $10 for a block, still cheaper than beef here! I’ve also made a nice grilled Caprese salad using it instead of mozzarella. It’s a nice treat here and there but we can’t eat cheese all the time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks wonderful. We love cheese and probably eat wayyyy to much of it. But as a famous cheetah once said......it ain't easy bein cheesy. Nice meal bud


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 2, 2020)

Man those look great! Ive never used that cheese before but now I'll be on the lookout for it.  LIKE!


----------



## xray (Jul 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks wonderful. We love cheese and probably eat wayyyy to much of it. But as a famous cheetah once said......it ain't easy bein cheesy. Nice meal bud



Thanks Jake, we love our cheese here too! Always looking for new stuff to try.




Sowsage said:


> Man those look great! Ive never used that cheese before but now I'll be on the lookout for it.  LIKE!



Thanks Travis! I like it and have made it occasionally. There’s only one place near me that carries it so it can be hard to find. I pay $10 for a 8oz. block. Not an everyday item for sure...but I could waste 10 dollars pretty easy on other stuff.


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 2, 2020)

Mighty tasty looking skewers! Simple but delicious for sure!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks damn good Joe! You will be skewering hot dogs with those veggies before long if those beef prices keep going up! I will also be on the lookout for that cheese. BIG LIKE buddy!


----------



## xray (Jul 2, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Mighty tasty looking skewers! Simple but delicious for sure!



Thank you CB, I appreciate it.


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks damn good Joe! You will be skewering hot dogs with those veggies before long if those beef prices keep going up! I will also be on the lookout for that cheese. BIG LIKE buddy!



Thanks John. Funny you mention that because I’m doing more skewers using Keilbasa and the rest of my pepper, onion and mushrooms tonight.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice looking I will take a couple and a cold one to go.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 2, 2020)

Halloumi cheese is great for grilling purposes.....  Looks great..


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 2, 2020)

I sure could down a couple of those. Yummy. . .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 2, 2020)

They look tasty! Colorful for sure. Sometimes those quick simple meals really hit the spot. Have to look for that cheese also...sounds good

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 2, 2020)

That's a beautiful piece of work Joe, Like. I don't recall ever seeing that type of cheese, looks like the kind of thing one might find at a specialty or high end shop.  I just got back from Sam's Club, eye of round was $2.94lb, chicken thighs 92¢ lb. Not bad. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 2, 2020)

Joe those look really really good buddy. I typically want some sort of a protein before I call it a meal but could do without it if I had a few of those. Beautiful job!!

Robert


----------



## pi guy (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh I am definitely trying this.  Thanks for posting this, never had this cheese before but it's perfect for our family's tastes!


----------



## xray (Jul 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking I will take a couple and a cold one to go.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren. I’d gladly pack up a container and a beer for ya.




JC in GB said:


> Halloumi cheese is great for grilling purposes.....  Looks great..


Thank you JC! It sure holds up well to the heat. I would only buy it if I plan on cooking it.




Winterrider said:


> I sure could down a couple of those. Yummy. . .



Thanks rider. Three was my limit then I couldn’t eat anymore.


----------



## xray (Jul 3, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> They look tasty! Colorful for sure. Sometimes those quick simple meals really hit the spot. Have to look for that cheese also...sounds good
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, I’m a fan of simple, especially when it gives tasty results.




sawhorseray said:


> That's a beautiful piece of work Joe, Like. I don't recall ever seeing that type of cheese, looks like the kind of thing one might find at a specialty or high end shop.  I just got back from Sam's Club, eye of round was $2.94lb, chicken thighs 92¢ lb. Not bad. RAY



Thanks Ray, I’m only able to find it at Wegmans. It’s an upscale grocer here in the northeast, resembles a Whole Foods or Trader Joes. I went to Sam’s last night. $3.38 for 80/20 ground beef. $1.98 for pork shoulder and eye round was $3/lb.




tx smoker said:


> Joe those look really really good buddy. I typically want some sort of a protein before I call it a meal but could do without it if I had a few of those. Beautiful job!!
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert, very understandable. These would make a good appetizer as well. I ended up making 7 skewers. The wife and I both had 3 and nothing else and we were both stuffed...probably from eating too much cheese!




pi guy said:


> Oh I am definitely trying this.  Thanks for posting this, never had this cheese before but it's perfect for our family's tastes!



Thanks Pi! You could make the skewers anyway you like. Sausage would be good on here too but I just made those so I figured i’d do just the cheese. The wife and I really like the Halloumi because it can be grilled. It’s nice to eat a cheese warm that’s not gooey and keeps its texture. Imagine a breaded and fried mozzarella stick.  That’s what it tastes like without being breaded or fried.


----------



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks very good! Love the haloumi especially when it's grilled!!!


----------

